# Would goldfish eat waxworms?



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

As the question says, seeing as my gecko doesn't understand what they are and has turned her nose up at them, so just seeing if I could somehow get my money's worth any other ways than chucking them to the birds.


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

Most omnivourous fish will eat most insect fair offered. not sure it would be wise overdoing it but don't think it would harm as a treat or part of a varied diet. my tropical lot eat flake, frozen (all types), earthworms, mealworms, crickets, fish fry, prawns,the list goes on. i know theyre not the same but they are cyprinids which are mostly omnivourous/insectivourous anyway.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i dont see why not, give it a go and see if they like them. can you please let me know if they like them as i would consider giving them a go for my goldies :2thumb:


----------

